# Recon Faq



## Teufel (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.forcerecon.com/reconfaq.htm#one

This FAQ was compiled by an instructor at the Amphibious Reconnaissance School.
Table of Contents

What is US Marine Reconnaissance & who are these "Recon Marines"?
What's the difference between "Battalion" & "Force" Recon?
Are women allowed to try out for Marine Recon?
I'm thinking about joining the Marine Corps. How do I become a Recon Marine?
I'm already IN the Marine Corps. How do I try out for Recon?
What training and schools can I expect to attend?
Do Recon Marines get more pay than other Marines?
I'm going to be a Marine Officer, how do I get in Recon?
Do officers in Recon units lead their Marines on missions in the field?
What is US Marine Reconnaissance & who are these "Recon Marines"?

US Marine Reconnaissance units are tasked with providing the commander of a larger force of Marines with information about his operational area. Their missions usually focus on specific information requirements which, due to their changing or unique nature, cannot be obtained by means other than putting a man on the ground to observe and report. Recon Marines are, by nature, capable of independent action in support of the larger unit's mission. We also are, as an additional and entirely separate focus, tasked with a wide variety of "direct action" missions which provide a Marine Amphibious Ready Group with a limited special operations capability.

We are similar in characteristics to Navy SEALs, Army Rangers, Air Force Combat Controllers, but complement, rather than replace the other services "special" operational forces. In cooperation with these special operations forces, the deployed Marine units (including Recon support) provide a theater commander with a range of options. Marine Recon retains our basic focus as a supporting component of the combined arms Marine Air/Ground Task Force, constantly forward-deployed in the security interests of the United States.

Back to Top

What's the difference between "Battalion" & "Force" Recon?

Within a Marine Air/Ground Task Force there exists two separate recon units. The Ground Combat Element commander has a platoon of Recon Marines in his support. This platoon focuses on the Ground forces area of interest.  This platoon is commonly referred to as the "Battalion" or sometimes "Division" recon platoon, as their parent command is the Marine Division.

The MAGTF commander also has a platoon of Recon Marines to focus on the MAGTF (Force) area of interest. They are normally the ones tasked with the "special operations" missions which draw the imagination of Recon hopefuls. They also retain their mission of general reconnaissance support to the force commander. This platoon is commonly referred to as the "Force" recon platoon as their parent command is the Marine Expeditionary Force.

With the addition of U. S. Marine Forces Special Operation Command (MARSOC) in SOCOM, the Marine Special Operations Battalions (MSOB) provide force reconnaissance and direct action to the DOD.

Basic training paths for Reconnaissance Marines in these units are similar. More advanced training focuses on a platoon's likely missions while deployed, so training individual and unit training paths diverge as a deployment nears.

Back to Top

Are women allowed to try out for Marine Recon?

Under current rules, all recon billets are considered ground combat positions & so are not open to women. 
Women's role in the Armed Forces is a hot topic today, however there are no plans to open the 0321 MOS (Recon) to women. I have seen women filling support billets (supply, admin.) in reserve recon units, although I imagine that is by exception & not something to plan your career around.

Back to Top

I'm thinking about joining the Marine Corps. How do I become a Recon Marine?

The Recon enlistment option is designated UZ. The best chance of getting into Recon is to enlist with a UZ enlistment option contract. This enlistment option guarantees the enlistee the chance at getting into Recon.

Qualifications for this enlistment option include (but may not be limited to):

A GT of 105 or higher
No moral waivers
No drug waivers
Eyesight correctable to 20/20
Not colorblind
The ability to obtain a secret clearance
The UZ enlistment option is available by quota. If the quota has been reached, a recruiter may not be able to offer the UZ option to an enlistee until the next quota period.

In addition to the requirements above, the applicant must:

Complete Boot Camp
1st Class PFT
Score Expert in rifle qualification
Upon graduation of Boot Camp the Marine will attend the School of Infantry (SOI). 

After SOI, the Marine will attend the Basic Reconnaissance Course (BRC). After successful completion of this school the Marine will be assigned the Primary MOS of 0321 - Basic Reconnaissance Marine.

If a Marine fails any of the steps along the way, his contract is modified from UZ to UH as if he had enlisted into Combat Arms (Infantry). 

For recruits contracted with the UH enlistment option, it is also possible to volunteer for Recon while attending SOI.

Back to Top

I'm already IN the Marine Corps. How do I try out for Recon?

Like any other lateral move, see your chain of command. In my experience, 0321 in grades PVT-SGT is anywhere from 10-40 % undermanned, so the opportunity is there. The typical situation is, a Marine who excels to the point of having a chance at Recon has a difficult time getting his current command to let him go. Successful recon candidates from the fleet that I have seen are exemplary Marines in their current unit, work with their chain of command, and are recommended by their First Sergeant or Sergeant Major to the local Recon unit SNCO's at the appropriate level. 

Back to Top

What training and schools can I expect to attend?

Initial training consists of Marine Recruit Training, & the School of Infantry, training as a rifleman. Students are then assigned to the Basic Recon Course. Upon successful completion of the BRC, Marines report to their assigned recon unit & receive various professional, technical and tactical training. Among these are:   Airborne (basic and Military Freefall) Jumpmaster, Pathfinder, Ranger, Scout-Sniper, Combat Diver (SCUBA) Diving Supervisor, Mountain warfare & assault climber, Jungle operations, specialized training in urban tactics, Close Quarters Battle & shooting skills, demolitions, communications, photography, controlling aircraft landing operations and directing Airstrikes, Naval Gunfire and Artillery..

Back to Top

Do Recon Marines get more pay than other Marines?

Recon Marines do not receive any incentive pay just for the recon qualification. Those Marines who are Parachute or SCUBA qualified receive hazardous duty pay while they occupy a billet which requires those skills. For instance, I receive both Jump & Dive pay in my current job, but when I was a Drill Instructor I did not, even though I remained qualified & continued to wear jump wings, etc. Like all Marines, those with foreign language fluency may qualify for language pay as well.

Back to Top

I'm going to be a Marine Officer. How do I get in Recon?

Currently, Recon units gain their officers from two sources. 
    First is the Infantry (0302) officer who has typically has 2+ years experience in a Battalion with at least one deployment. At this point he's ready to be a Weapons Plt Leader or a Company XO. Some opt to take the recon indoc and, with approval from their chain of command, receive orders to a recon unit.
    Second is the ground intelligence officer (0203) who attends intel school and infantry officers course before coming to the Basic Recon Course. Some even go on to receive their insert schools (jump & Dive). Upon completion of this school pipeline, the LT is assigned to a recon unit. 
    At the time of my last tour in 2d Recon Bn, we had 3 or 4 of the 0203 Intel officers & the remainder of our platoons had 0302 Platoon Commanders. We were short of qualified officers and some platoons had GySgt Platoon leaders as well.

Back to Top

Do officers in Recon units lead their Marines on missions in the field?

Normally, the Recon Platoon Commander works in the Landing Force Operations Center (LFOC) or Combat Operations Center (COC). Here he receives reports from his teams, transmits direction to them & coordinates any support they need in the field. Recon Team Leaders are normally Sergeants or Staff Sergeants (some Force Recon Teams). The Team Leader is the senior man to go to the field on missions. Some missions require the full platoon to act as a unit, and in that case the Platoon Commander may also go to the field.

Marine Units in general seem to be led by at least one rank lower than the equivalent type of unit in other services..... a source of pride for Marines. To see another point of view, the Corps gets equal work from someone they pay significantly less.....

Then again, money isn't everything.

Back to Top


----------



## Smurf (Dec 26, 2009)

Really good overview. I like that he goes in depth into both the path enlisted and officers can go- hear a lot about the enlisted route to Recon but not a lot on officers.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 26, 2009)

It's somewhat dated but most of the information is still very relevant.


----------



## TJT0321 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is an updated FAQ page maintained by the current BRC staff.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/MarineRecon0321/180681615282479?v=info


----------



## devilbones (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the updated link.


----------



## DAGGER (Feb 6, 2011)

If you are going to BRC out of a unit on Pendleton, but live off base is it a requirement to live in the barracks while you are there?

Thanks


----------



## Teufel (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm fairly certain you do unless you are an officer.  I am sure someone here has more up to date information; I went to BRC when it was still down in Coronado and I am sure a lot has changed.


----------



## yankfan (May 19, 2011)

I read above that is says you have to shoot expert during rifle qualification and I was wondering if this is only for Force Recon or if you have to shoot expert to qualify for Battalion Recon as well. And if so, if you have a Recon Contract and you do not shoot expert do they send you to regular infantry then?


----------



## Ricochet17 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey I enlisted with an 03XX contract, My recruiter told me the only chance to get Recon is to get offered it in Boot, and don't....mess up. I just got to work on my PT....BIG TIME. 
Is that true you don't have to have it in your contract?


----------



## comrade-z (Mar 13, 2013)

I am curious about Ricochet's question too - it sounds like the UZ enlistment option just says the USMC will give you a try automatically (assuming you get it), and that UH means you actually have to convince people to let you try for Recon.

Another 2 questions while I am posting here that applies to both Recon and MARSOC - how do advanced courses work?  I see them mentioned a lot ("some operators will go on to become snipers/pathfinders/jump-qualified/etc...."), but very little about the actual organization/application/admittance process.  For example, once someone finishes BRC/ITC, can they only choose 1-2 of these, and that is it?  Or, after say 1-2 deployments, could a CSO/Recon Marine who is jump-qualified then go on to do mountain assault, or something more like that?

Next, how exactly do contracts work?  I see that contracts get modified (if you go in with a UZ contract and fail part of the requirements for Recon, for example), but what happens when someone fulfills their contract obligations in Recon or MARSOC?  Can they re-enlist back into MARSOC?  I figure this question is a little less pertinent (especially given I am still not even a poolee just yet), but I am curious about how these things work and happen.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 14, 2013)

You go to advanced courses whenever your platoon/teams send you to them.  Airborne happens right off the bat normally and then everything else as they come up.  Ask questions about reenlistment after you've enlisted.


----------



## comrade-z (Mar 14, 2013)

Teufel said:


> You go to advanced courses whenever your platoon/teams send you to them. Airborne happens right off the bat normally and then everything else as they come up. Ask questions about reenlistment after you've enlisted.


 
That makes sense.  Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Jim Flagan (Mar 15, 2013)

Good write up, I like it. Thanks man


----------



## Cody (Nov 25, 2013)

Is there anyone on here that knows anyone in 3rd recon that I can talk to?


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 25, 2013)

Cody said:


> Is there anyone on here that knows anyone in 3rd recon that I can talk to?



I think @ritterk  had reached out to you saying he knew some guys at 3rd before the posts got wiped.


----------



## ritterk (Nov 26, 2013)

I know a few guys at 3rd. What are you wanting to know?


----------



## Cody (Nov 26, 2013)

Just find our more about recon from guys that I can talk to more face to face.


----------



## Cody (Nov 29, 2013)

Also if it was possible to get orders to a recon unit as an 0311 without lat moving. I re-enlisted and part if the deal was I can request to go where ever here soon either another unit or a B-billet and I was thinking about trying to get into a recon bn and go to school that way since I screwed myself out of a contract by listening to the wrong people.


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 20, 2014)

Jumping in on this pretty late. Do you know how often individuals from Radio Recon Platoons get sent to the BRC? I'm thinking about trying the indoc for Radio Recon in the next few months and am curious how often that happens.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Oct 20, 2014)

Bonesaw said:


> Jumping in on this pretty late. Do you know how often individuals from Radio Recon Platoons get sent to the BRC? I'm thinking about trying the indoc for Radio Recon in the next few months and am curious how often that happens.




I am currently in 1-15, and we have 3 guys from RADBN. 2 from 2nd and 1 from 1st. They were saying not a lot of guys get to go, mostly due to their passing rate. They send less guys than anyone else so obviously less graduate. Most radio recon guys go to their own inhouse course. I forget what they call it.


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks, Brother. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Dec 22, 2014)

BRC 1-15 in the books !


----------



## Jäger (Dec 22, 2014)

Jim Flagan said:


> BRC 1-15 in the books !



Congratulations! 

I'm planning on screening in a few months while I'm at SOI (ITB).  From what I've heard and researched, they now have the Basic Reconnaissance Primer Course before BRC for the pipeline guys and is still pretty much the same as what MART was.  What was the part you disliked the most and enjoyed the most about your time in BRC? 

Again, congratulations!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 22, 2014)

Jäger said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I'm planning on screening in a few months while I'm at SOI (ITB).  From what I've heard and researched, they now have the Basic Reconnaissance Primer Course before BRC for the pipeline guys and is still pretty much the same as what MART was.  What was the part you disliked the most and enjoyed the most about your time in BRC?
> 
> Again, congratulations!


@Jäger , I'm not dogging you, in fact I wish you all the success in the world!  I am just amazed at the resources you guys have available to you today...I still remember my first week or so in Okinawa seeing groups of guys running around with pieces of rope everywhere they went...I had to ask someone who/what they were.  You havn't even gone to boot yet, and you are throwing around acronyms like an old salt.


----------



## Jäger (Dec 22, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Jäger , I'm not dogging you, in act I wish you all the success in the world!  I am just amazed at the resources you guys have available to you today...I still remember my first week or so in Okinawa seeing groups of guys running around with pieces of rope everywhere they went...I had to ask someone who/what they were.  You havn't even gone to boot yet, and you are throwing around acronyms like an old salt.



My generation is certainly blessed to have what we have today sir.  My target right now is Recruit Training and nothing else.  I'm just preparing myself for what may be on the beaten path ahead of me.  Thank you for the advice sir.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Dec 23, 2014)

Jäger said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I'm planning on screening in a few months while I'm at SOI (ITB).  From what I've heard and researched, they now have the Basic Reconnaissance Primer Course before BRC for the pipeline guys and is still pretty much the same as what MART was.  What was the part you disliked the most and enjoyed the most about your time in BRC?
> 
> Again, congratulations!



Thank you


Nothing will ever be what MART used to be. between the stories I have heard from my good friends, and from what I have seen while I was a MCIWS working my pool. I had a little bit a of a different experience, I went thru as a 26 year old Sgt, I was the oldest guy in my team by 7 years! Yes BRPC is now a mandatory course required by BRC. I was the last class that was not required to go thru it. I was glad to skip out on it, in my honest opinion BRPC is 5 week screener/ pre phase 1. Without a doubt the Jr Marines I spoke with said that the pool/fin time in BRPC prepped them quite a bit for BRC, but when I spoke with the other lat movers, and officers in the end they would have much rather passed on BRPC, but then again that is a bunch of "old" guys talking. essentially to me BRPC would just add another 5 weeks to the length of BRC, and put more strain on my frail body. I was fortunate to be coming from A&S , and a fairly lengthy work up to selection, so my conditioning/land nav/feet were on point as much as they could be.

To answer your question I think the hardest/least enjoyable part for me was to be treated more or less like a Jr Marine again. It was a very humbling experience, You wont have that problem, being fresh. I was just conditioned one way for a few years, so it was a bit of a shock at first, but I got over it after the first week or so. Some of my peers did not, and I think that may have had a direct influence on them deciding to be there or not. As for the fun parts, at the end of each phase there is a "cool down/fun" week to kind of let you relax a bit before you get ready to hit the next phase. Phase 1 - SPIE, DEMO, Rappelling Phase 2 - helo cast, OTH mission, soft ducking. Phase 3 -Death hike, graduation, wearing the Black/Gold. I hope I answered your questions. Just remember you have a bit of a way to go before you get your shot. make the most of it. you cant get to tomorrow without finishing today. Here are a few pieces of advice I picked up the last couple of years , and between selection, and BRC :

"Never make a decision when your going uphill"
"Everyday a selection, Every task a test"
"Your going to be treated like mushrooms, kept in the dark, and fed sh!t"

and most importantly - "Nothing lasts forever, unless your dead, that fact will last forever"


----------



## Jäger (Dec 23, 2014)

Jim Flagan said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Nothing will ever be what MART used to be. between the stories I have heard from my good friends, and from what I have seen while I was a MCIWS working my pool. I had a little bit a of a different experience, I went thru as a 26 year old Sgt, I was the oldest guy in my team by 7 years! Yes BRPC is now a mandatory course required by BRC. I was the last class that was not required to go thru it. I was glad to skip out on it, in my honest opinion BRPC is 5 week screener/ pre phase 1. Without a doubt the Jr Marines I spoke with said that the pool/fin time in BRPC prepped them quite a bit for BRC, but when I spoke with the other lat movers, and officers in the end they would have much rather passed on BRPC, but then again that is a bunch of "old" guys talking. essentially to me BRPC would just add another 5 weeks to the length of BRC, and put more strain on my frail body. I was fortunate to be coming from A&S , and a fairly lengthy work up to selection, so my conditioning/land nav/feet were on point as much as they could be.
> ...




Wow, thank you for the advice sir!  I could not have wished for a better response.  Good luck when you get to your unit.  I'll keep all of these things in mind as I move from A-Z.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 24, 2014)

Is "every day a selection, every task a test" something they say at BRC now?  I remember some yahoo coining that in his command guidance once upon a time.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Dec 25, 2014)

Teufel said:


> Is "every day a selection, every task a test" something they say at BRC now?  I remember some yahoo coining that in his command guidance once upon a time.



They said it a time or two sir, but I have heard it before. I think the first time I heard it, it was from an old force guy who is at 1st Msob now.


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Apr 8, 2015)

just something to ask out of curiosity, you mentioned not being color blind, i am not trying to insult your intelligence or challenge you, however I did the NSW/SO physical that was signed by undersea medical officer and i failed the PIP test horribly. I asked if being color blind would disqualify me and he said i should be fine. After he said that I grabbed my package and mentioned it to my career planner. We pulled out the MOS Manual and read it, MCO 1200.18, and it does not specify on anything about that. Then we looked up what orders any lat mover or enlistee has to be in compliance with. Still nothing. Now once i submitted everything i waited and it came back stating "Not recommended" i am not sure for what reasons maybe my monitor and the recon monitor had comments on TFRS no one could see to verify the reason so i did not bother to find out. What i am trying to lead up to is this if someone within the recon units knows something that HQMC is not putting out there in the order then what is the qualifying/disqualifying factors! sorry for the long story just trying to make my point.


----------



## Board and Seize (Apr 8, 2015)

Nickstevens904 said:


> i did not bother to find out.



Buddy, there are so many issues with your post.  But let's focus on this one in the quote.  In about a whooping 4 seconds I was able to come up with this, and after about another 3 seconds scanning results clicked on the fourth link.  Scroll down past the video and the battalion logos and guess what?  A comprehensive list of requirements, straight from the horses mouth.  Including details on color vision.

Punctuation wants to be your friend.  Let it.  So does Google.  You should let it too.

Oh yeah, back to the issue at hand.  I'd suggest you check out this document, and pay special attention to the 'C' paragraph of the creed.


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Apr 8, 2015)

Board and Seize said:


> Buddy, there are so many issues with your post.  But let's focus on this one in the quote.  In about a whooping 4 seconds I was able to come up with this, and after about another 3 seconds scanning results clicked on the fourth link.  Scroll down past the video and the battalion logos and guess what?  A comprehensive list of requirements, straight from the horses mouth.  Including details on color vision.
> 
> Punctuation wants to be your friend.  Let it.  So does Google.  You should let it too.
> 
> Oh yeah, back to the issue at hand.  I'd suggest you check out this document, and pay special attention to the 'C' paragraph of the creed.


Thanks! Answering the question is really what I wanted someone to do. Regardless of Google being available. The confusion I had was with the mco having the prerequisites different from what you're putting out. If it seems I'm not doing research! That would be wrong I went off the mco and career planners guidance. Also I have read that pdf file before and it has two maradmins listed. One is canceled and one is still current. However, the new mco that recently came out last year of December in regards to the MOS manual would trump the MARADMIN pertaining to any mos in this case 0321. Don't believe me!? Talk to the career planner or counselor they will tell you that themselves. Hopefully the punctuation was better! I am not being sarcastic either.


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Board and Seize (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, your punctuation was better this time.  I'm going to re-refer you to the BRC prep guide, and the creed therein.  

There is a reason that I am pointing you that way, and it has nothing to do with any references the document may contain.  Recon and the Rangers are both very small communities.  Rangers and Recondos both are deadly serious about their mindset and ethos.  This forum is chockablock  full pipehitters and leading members of both communities.  You are building a reputation.  Now.  With every post.

Go back, read the creed.  See if you can tell me why I am sending you that way.  I imagine that a decent showing will help somewhat to overcome the impression made by you original post in this thread.

-B&S


----------



## Board and Seize (Apr 9, 2015)

Per the reference in sub-paragraph (7) of the document that you posted, see page 84 here. (That's the .pdf's page 84, bottom of the page, left column.  Pretty explicit.  I've never looked at the NAVMED before in my life and I found in in less than 5 minutes.  See my post above.)


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Apr 9, 2015)

I read it and yes it is very clear what the standard is along with waivers being considered on a case-by-case basis. Again I appreciate the info and everything you have offered here. Now all this answers my unanswered questions I had before.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 9, 2015)

Board and Seize said:


> Buddy, there are so many issues with your post.  But let's focus on this one in the quote.  In about a whooping 4 seconds I was able to come up with this, and after about another 3 seconds scanning results clicked on the fourth link.  Scroll down past the video and the battalion logos and guess what?  A comprehensive list of requirements, straight from the horses mouth.  Including details on color vision.
> 
> Punctuation wants to be your friend.  Let it.  So does Google.  You should let it too.
> 
> Oh yeah, back to the issue at hand.  I'd suggest you check out this document, and pay special attention to the 'C' paragraph of the creed.



Excellent post.   Funny that on page 12 of the document, it states down there in the section at the lower right..... "No Color Blindness"  I thought that was a fairly clear statement.


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Apr 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Excellent post.   Funny that on page 12 of the document, it states down there in the section at the lower right..... "No Color Blindness"  I thought that was a fairly clear statement.


I know it says that! All I was trying to figure out is why does the MCO state something different from other references. A pdf file isn't always the most valuable resource especially when it's not published on the maradmins site. Now I understand that the prep guide is created by a recon Marine however the date it was created is far before when the most recent MCO was published which will usually trump the other MCO orders. I already found my answer On the navmed, color blindness is disqualifying but a waiver can be granted on a case-by-case basis obviously something I did not receive.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 9, 2015)

Nickstevens904 said:


> ...and i failed the PIP test horribly...



This is probably a non-waiverable failure.  Color blindness comes in varying degrees, and if you filed your PIP as badly as you say, you could be a detriment to your team on the ground where color acuity can be very important.



Nickstevens904 said:


> I know it says that! All I was trying to figure out is why does the MCO state something different from other references. A pdf file isn't always the most valuable resource especially when it's not published on the maradmins site. Now I understand that the prep guide is created by a recon Marine however the date it was created is far before when the most recent MCO was published which will usually trump the other MCO orders. I already found my answer On the navmed, color blindness is disqualifying but a waiver can be granted on a case-by-case basis obviously something I did not receive.



You sure love to argue and show you know more than everybody else, don't you?  By the way, colorblindness is a disqualifier for Ranger Batt and Special Forces on the Army side too.


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Apr 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> This is probably a non-waiverable failure.  Color blindness comes in varying degrees, and if you filed your PIP as badly as you say, you could be a detriment to your team on the ground where color acuity can be very important.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure love to argue and show you know more than everybody else, don't you?  By the way, colorblindness is a disqualifier for Ranger Batt and Special Forces on the Army side too.


 
Actually no I really don't like to argue especially over the Internet. It may seem like I'm taking it personal but I'm not and I'm not about confrontation especially to some serious vets such as yourself, I'm not being sarcastic either. At the end of the day I'm just sick and tired of being told no without full explanation. That is the reason why I'm here to ask questions beyond my knowledge because I feel like the seniors above me really didn't give me guidance due to them not being these elite backgrounds, I.e. Recon, Marsoc, ODA, Ranger. Also I know for a fact I do not know more then anyone and if I offended or pissed anyone off apologies. This may sound contradicting but I will engage in a good argument or confrontation if I feel that I have a correct answer but not for any non-sense. Enough of the rant thank you for the info.


----------



## Board and Seize (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's what I see so far:
A request for guidance in his intro followed by blatant rejection of all that was given to him.  Failure.
An inability to stop arguing everything anyone says, even as he argumentatively denies it.  Failure.
Failure to follow simple instructions.
Four posts on and neither mention nor recognition of the Recon Creed, which I have repeatedly pointed him towards - specifically for this paragraph:


> Conquering all obstacles, both large and small, I shall never quit.
> To quit, to surrender, to give up is to fail.
> To be a Recon Marine is to surpass failure;
> To overcome, to adapt and to do whatever it takes to complete the mission.



Thanks for trying out bud.  These jobs aren't for everyone, and there is no shame in that.  Do us all a favor, save us some time, and yourself a lot of Pain, Misery, and Suffering.  Move along.

And then there's the gem where you suggest that Recon is too demanding of  your time and  family situation, so your alternate is to go green and Ranger up?!  Good God Man!

I don't know why I bother...


----------



## Teufel (Apr 9, 2015)

Color blindness de-qualifies you for most reconnaissance schools as well to include airborne and dive.


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 4, 2015)

Jim Flagan said:


> I am currently in 1-15, and we have 3 guys from RADBN. 2 from 2nd and 1 from 1st. They were saying not a lot of guys get to go, mostly due to their passing rate. They send less guys than anyone else so obviously less graduate. Most radio recon guys go to their own inhouse course. I forget what they call it.



Finally broke through the politic BS and got in to RRP. I check into BRPC 2 NOV. Just wanted to say thanks to all the guys dropin' knowledge in these Recon threads. On another note, if there are any other 2651's looking to get in to RRP, hit me up. To my knowledge I'm the first one to go in 5-6 years. I can give some advice on the political game and get you some contacts.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 4, 2015)

Bonesaw said:


> Finally broke through the politic BS and got in to RRP. I check into BRPC 2 NOV. Just wanted to say thanks to all the guys dropin' knowledge in these Recon threads. On another note, if there are any other 2651's looking to get in to RRP, hit me up. To my knowledge I'm the first one to go in 5-6 years. I can give some advice on the political game and get you some contacts.


Congrats & best of luck.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 4, 2015)

Bonesaw said:


> Finally broke through the politic BS and got in to RRP. I check into BRPC 2 NOV. Just wanted to say thanks to all the guys dropin' knowledge in these Recon threads. On another note, if there are any other 2651's looking to get in to RRP, hit me up. To my knowledge I'm the first one to go in 5-6 years. I can give some advice on the political game and get you some contacts.


What is a 2651?  Don't quit.  BRC is one of the hardest courses in the Marine Corps.  The only course with a higher attrition rate is sniper school.


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 12, 2015)

Teufel said:


> What is a 2651?  Don't quit.  BRC is one of the hardest courses in the Marine Corps.  The only course with a higher attrition rate is sniper school.



2651 is Special Intelligence System Administrator/Communicator. It's all the 06xx MOS's conglomerated into one to support intel units.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 12, 2015)

Bonesaw said:


> 2651 is Special Intelligence System Administrator/Communicator. It's all the 06xx MOS's conglomerated into one to support intel units.


You learn something new every day.  Best of luck to you


----------



## thewannavee (Oct 24, 2015)

Bonesaw said:


> Finally broke through the politic BS and got in to RRP. I check into BRPC 2 NOV. Just wanted to say thanks to all the guys dropin' knowledge in these Recon threads. On another note, if there are any other 2651's looking to get in to RRP, hit me up. To my knowledge I'm the first one to go in 5-6 years. I can give some advice on the political game and get you some contacts.


Good luck Bonesaw, I'm hoping to see you there, if the lat move chief approves my package in time! Or perhaps the next class


----------



## Bonesaw (Mar 24, 2016)

BRC 1-16 in the books. It's a wild ride, Gents. Have fun with it.


----------



## Agent_MO (Jan 28, 2017)

So, try as I may, there is one thing that I cannot find any information on how to get into Force Recon from Division level. Unless things I've read are incorrect, each Recon Battalion has one Force Recon company, but how does one go from the Division to Force? Is there a separate screening process or is it just putting time in and eventually getting the chance?


----------



## Teufel (Jan 28, 2017)

It depends on the battalion and the commander.


----------



## Agent_MO (Jan 28, 2017)

Teufel said:


> It depends on the battalion and the commander.


I see, thanks for the info.


----------



## scee_1 (Jul 26, 2017)

Good morning, afternoon, or evening to those who are taking time out of their day to read my post, I truly appreciate it. I have a couple of questions regarding trying out for Marine Recon. 
1) I am currently a Poole, and I will be signing a 03xx contract. Will I still be able to volunteer for Recon?
2) Does volunteering for Recon only occur during certain parts of the year? 
3) What type of characteristics, physical, and mental traits do Recon Screeners look for?
4) If I am able to volunteer, where will the volunteering occur? (SOI/ITB) 
I have read many FAQ's, talked with former/active duty Marines (both sides weren't Recon), but all of the sources cancel out each other at some point. 
I greatly appreciate any, and all responses given.
Thank you,
Sean​


----------



## Board and Seize (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi Sean,

My info may be out of date by now, but I'll answer your questions based on what I experienced going into Recon back in 2003.

1) I went in on a general 03 contract as well.  Shouldn't be a problem.  Even if you don't manage to get into Recon immediately, don't loose heart - a few years in a conventional line company will only make you a better asset when you eventually lat move.

2) When I came through, there was a Recon screening during every class of SOI ITB.

3) There were three levels of screening I faced.  The first was a simple records screen for sheer eligibility - GT, PFT, etc.  This happens in the background, without your participation.  Then (if you met the minimum requirements) we were given the option to volunteer for the physical screening test.  This consisted of a PFT and some swimming events.  Finally, those who finished and passed the minimum on that were huddled up with a representative of our local Recon Battalion and asked if we wanted to volunteer to go Recon.  Those who did, and graduated ITB without issues were then cut orders.

If you've read this thread and the many others related to Recon here on SS, then you've read time and again what characteristic will make you successful.  Heart.  Do not quit - ever.  If you have the GT and baseline fitness, there's nothing in the pipeline that can't be accomplished.  You just have to want it bad enough to suck it up and drive on.

4) You'll have a number of opportunities to volunteer for Recon in the Infantry - from SOI to the fleet.  If this is your goal, then never loose sight of it no matter where you get sent, and you'll find your way.

You're embarking on a challenging but rewarding path.  Good luck to you.

-B&S


----------



## scee_1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you Sir for the insight, information, and I greatly appreciate it.


----------

